# I Passed



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Today was the Master plumber with gas exam...That was no fun.

There was one question that really stumpped me and I would like to have ya all's imput.

Q. You have three natural draft furnaces that all connect to a masonary chimney by B-vent single wall. What is the max combined BTU that can go up the chimney? Height of chimney is 30 ft/

I don't remember the answers but they were something like this

A. 230,000
B. 127,000
c. 167,000
D. 325,000


I was confused because I wanted to know the chminey diameter or atleast know if this was going to be lined.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure myself, but the title does say you passed the test right?

If so, congrats on passing the test!


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

IT SURE DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still curious what the opinion of others are.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats on your teat.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Today was the Master plumber with gas exam...That was no fun.
> 
> There was one question that really stumpped me and I would like to have ya all's imput.
> 
> ...


First of all, I am so proud of you! I took the last master's test in Colorado that did it on paper and had to wait 6 weeks to find out if we passed. That sucked. I am glad you found out immediately.

As for your question? Tell us first which code this was under? 

I don't remember a restriction on masonry chimneys so I would be wanting more details too. That puzzles me. Maybe I just missed something like you did.

Again, proud of ya bro. Welcome.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry,

Code is ICC 2006

International fuel gas code 2006

International plumbing code 2006


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You should be very proud of yourself. It is no small feat. Congrats man:thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats on passing the test!!
the answer is C

:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Congrats on your teat.


 rotflmao, teat!

Sorry, Ron, but thats funny right there!

Congrats smithers!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> rotflmao, teat!
> 
> Sorry, Ron, but thats funny right there!
> 
> Congrats smithers!


:laughing: I had a speck of dust on my glasses


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a trick question, there's no such thing as single wall B vent.:jester:





*"congrats"*


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Went in to the codes office and they were shocked that I passed on my first try. They said that in all the years they could only remember maybe 4 or 5 other guys that did it on the first try.

Again THANKS


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Congrats on your teat.


C'mon Ron, what was REALLY on your mind?:no:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Went in to the codes office and they were shocked that I passed on my first try. They said that in all the years they could only remember maybe 4 or 5 other guys that did it on the first try.
> 
> Again THANKS


 Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------

